

 Norwegian standards body implodes over OOXML controversy - jwilliams
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081003-norwegian-standards-body-implodes-over-ooxml-controversy.html

======
MaysonL
Notable among those resigning is Håkon Wium Lie, the inventor of CSS and the
CTO of Opera.

